# You just gotta love ONR



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I needed to clean my Golf today as its filthy and hasn't been cleaned in like 2 months :doublesho But as ever I didn't have time for a full on detail so out came the ONR 

So I thought I would put up a few pics to show what ONR can do with a filthy car and I am not too worried about swirls as its going to be getting a machine polish soon but tbh its hard paint and I have yet to see swirls using ONR.

Anyway here is the picture pron lol:

Poor Diry Car























































The ONR loving lol
































































And one showing how awesome PlanetPolishes Wheel Sealant is:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Big ONR lover and #1 fan here :thumb:

For the Wash stage its all I use now. I also use it as my Clay lube and QD.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Good results BUT that was not a filthy car... I'd be interested to see how it faired on something like this...










Oh I agreed on Planet Polish Wheel Sealant - awesome stuff! :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

I would always advocate a pre-wash or pre soak with ONR. But ONR works for me.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Golf looks great mate. I can't fault ONR, it's all i use now, even if my car is really dirty. A quick spray of ONR solution on the worst areas leave to dwell a bit and off you go. Cracking product, especially when topped of with the brilliant OCW.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> .... A quick spray of ONR solution on the worst areas leave to dwell a bit and off you go. Cracking product, especially when topped of with the brilliant OCW.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Steve having never used onr, would it work well if it was added to your normal wash routine ? Would it help in any way removing more dirt safely than just shampoo ?. Chillly


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

chillly said:


> Steve having never used onr, would it work well if it was added to your normal wash routine ? Would it help in any way removing more dirt safely than just shampoo ?. Chillly


Yes, Optimum actually say you can add it to your chosen/ preferred wash solution.

The Blurb I copy and pasted....

_
Here's how it works: 
Add 1 ounce of No Rinse Wash & Shine to 2 gallons of water to make an excellent no rinse car wash. Soak a microfibre towel in the solution and wash your vehicle with the wet towel. Dry each section with another microfibre towel. There's no need to rinse! The lubricants and substantive polymers in the formula will protect your vehicle from abrasion as it safely cleans all vehicle surfaces. The polymers encapsulate dirt and cause it to drop to the bottom of the bucket. No Rinse Wash & Shine actually cleans the wash water as it cleans your vehicle! And it leaves your vehicle super slick, like it was just waxed!

*
Add 1 ounce to wash water made with your regular car wash. No Rinse Wash & Shine's advanced polymers and lubricants offer more surface protection and slickness than ordinary car soap alone. It acts as a water softener and conditioner to improve the quality of the water that touches your vehicle to provide the ultimate safe wash.*

Add 2 ounces of No Rinse Wash & Shine to a gallon of water to make a super-slick clay bar lubricant. Wet the surface of your vehicle to provide a slippery protective layer beneath your clay. After you've clayed each section, simply wipe it dry. This solution is as effective as any clay lubricant you can buy!

Add 8 ounces of No Rinse Wash & Shine to a gallon of water to make an excellent quick detailer. Fill up a spray bottle with this mixture and use it to clean and shine your vehicle, just as you would use a traditional detailer. The proprietary polymers bond to the paint surface to protect it from abrasion and micro-marring as you clean. The incredible formula leaves your vehicle extremely slick and glossy, like you just applied wax!_


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

chillly said:


> Steve having never used onr, would it work well if it was added to your normal wash routine ? Would it help in any way removing more dirt safely than just shampoo ?. Chillly


Sorry to contradict you Steve, but the short answer is "no" on both counts.
ONR does have quite remarkable cleaning qualities and will work just as well 
as any car shampoo. Its benefit is in making "the process" a lot simpler and 
quicker and just as effective. No-one can claim that ONR is more effective 
than a car shampoo, it's just different. There would be nothing gained in
adding ONR to a shampoo solution.

It's very easy to get carried away because the way it works easily makes it 
seem like it's some kind of wonder-liquid. The whole point of ONR is to imagine 
that there's a water shortage, and yet you can still safely clean your vehicle.
You just adopt new (different) methods for which the product was designed.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

On the label of my bottle it says can be added to a regular wash, just one of its many way it can be used...so thats good enough for me.

We can all agree to disagree no problem and people can equally ignore a manufacturers printed 'How to Use' instructions on the bottle ..._'adding to regular wash solution' _being one of those 'How to use Methods'


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Now im really confused.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

chillly said:


> Now im really confused.


Just read the Manufacturers info, read their forum posts, and then make your own informed judgement. its always the best way 

http://www.optimumcarcare.com

Emperors new clothes and all that :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

steve_70 said:


> On the label of my bottle it says can be added to a regular wash, just one of its many way it can be used...so thats good enough for me.


Steve, it's not really a matter of disagreeing, more a matter of filtering out hype.
We all know that manufacturers make bold claims about their products, but 
think about it, how can a claim for _one_ product to enhance the performance 
of _all_ others work? To my mind, there's a real risk of the opposite happening.
There are some darned good car shampoos out there where I doubt ONR would
make one jot of difference. Besides, ONR has been proven to stand well all on
its own...

*Edit:*
Thinking about this, I'm not so sure that Optimum _are_ advocating the addition
of ONR to a competitor's wash solution. The reason being that they also produce
a car shampoo of their own. In that case, rather than using an inferred reference
to a competitor's product (unusual?) would they not advocate adding it to a mix
of Optimum Car Shampoo instead?

I reckon that what they are really saying is a shorthand for: you can substitute
ONR for the stuff that you currently use in your own wash routine.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

All Hail ONR....:thumb:
Stunning results as ever, and the cruddy 4x4 would be cleaned fine with ONR.


----------

